# 11kg Gasglow will they fit in my Hymer



## psg (Jan 7, 2008)

I am considering fitting refillable Gaslow bottles in my motorhome myself (2002 B654 Hymer with ALKO chassis) . I would like to fit the 11kg size. I have the dimensions of the bottles and it looks just on the borderline of possible. However, the bottle locker has a curve on its ceiling that could get in the way of the 11kg bottle! 

Has anyone got a similar Hymer with 11KG Gaslow bottles fitted? Or alternatively is there someone nearby who can help? 

Thanks 

Peter


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Peter,

Have a different model to you, mine is a 2007 B544 one which seems to have a smaller gas bottle locker than my previous 2001 b584. However the 11kg Gaslow bottle fits fine, the take off is at right angles so that the supply pipe is actually lower than the top of the bottle. Fitting was no problem. I can measure the height of my locker when I go to the van on Wednesday and let you know if that would help.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've seen a Gaslowe fitter chop off the carrying handle to fit cylinders in where the space is a bit tight. So you will have a bit of lee way.


----------



## psg (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Mike and Spacerunner. 

Didn't think cutting the handle! I am an adept with a angle grinder if I have to do a bit of DIY

Peter


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Aye, I can confirm that fix. The handle on the rear most bottle has had part of the handle surgically removed. (2006 B644)


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

There is a photo on Ebay of a new gaslow cylinder for sale which shows the large handle replaced by a lower small one. Maybe Gaslow now have a different design that will take less height to accomodate it.

David


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Our HYmer B584 1999 could fit 2 large bottles but, as above, not before the gaslow fitted whizzed the tops off the bottles with an angle grinder. :lol:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

be a bit wary as that item that gaslow cuts off is not just a handle but a protection cage for the valve head. Its not so much of an issue with refillable bottles as the bottle doesnt move in and out of the locker but if you dropped the bottle and it landed on the valve and broke the seal the bottle would take off like a torpedo.

Phill


----------



## psg (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your help. 

Phil, I will do my best not create a torpedo and leave or make protection for the valve head if possible. Thanks for the thought. 

Mike I will leave making the order to Thursday. I am going to go ahead based on the advise given so far. 

Outdoor Bits seem to offer the bottles and accessories at a competitive price? 

I was thinking of just fitting just the one bottle to reduce the dependence of having to find an LPG outlet in Spain or the West coast of Scotland, say. I would keep the other bottle position for Calor or Camping Gaz.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

We used to have one refillable and one std kg propane fpr precisely the reason you state ie availability in remoter places but we found that this never happened. the beuaty of refillables is you dont have to wait till you are empty like a normal bottle. As soon as you pass a garage and know you are 1/2 full just fill up. the second bottle was never used really. So we had a second refillable fitted in nov 07 and this is our back up. But like the calor bottle is harly ever used. just nice to have it there.

phill


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

What happens when you have to take it back after 15 years and you've damaged it by grinding off the handle?


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

The MTH aluminium bottles have bolt on handles if that's any use to you. Not sure if you can buy them and do a DIY fit? Maybe worth a call?

Dennis


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Peter,

Have measured my bottle locker and it is 690mm from base to top. The gap from the top of the handle on the Gaslow bottle to the top of the locker is 95mm. Hope this helps.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Robbo (May 10, 2005)

I have Hymer B644. 2 Large Gaslow bottles fit ok.
Robbo


----------



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Gaslow 11Kg*

Hi, Can confirm that the new cylinders have the handle removed and will be easier to fit in. I saw one at the NEC and ordered one for delivery in two weeks


----------



## 103618 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi all

I can also confirm that gaslow now do a bottle without the handle, not only does it make it easier to fit but save weight to, I supply gaslow and have just had the info on the new bottles and whilst i,m not a work to check the info I think it saves about a kilo per bottle

graham


----------

